# L1 individual after L1 blanket rejection



## spani9 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,

Can I know if I can reapply for L1 individual after my L1 blanket got rejected.

What will be the extra fee.? and eligibility criteria


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No *you* can't. The company has to apply for the visa.


----------



## spani9 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, I mean company not myself.
What will be the additional charge for the same.?
Should it be based on the rejection comments .?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Eligibility criteria? The same as the first time. For L1-a:
https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-intracompany-transferee-executive-or-manager
L1-b: https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...intracompany-transferee-specialized-knowledge


----------

